# Tannheimer Tal- Halbtagestour ab Haldensee



## homerjay (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin nächstes Wochenende im Tannheimer Tal, genauer gesagt in Grän, noch genauer in Haldensee. Kennt jemand eine schöne Halbtagestour (3-4h) von dort aus, möglichst mit einfachen Trails.

Vielen Dank schon im Voraus.


----------



## Krausmann (20. Juli 2009)

hm füssener jöchle hoch richtung aggenstein und dann runter ins tal...
aber ist warscheinlich eher schwer und länger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riderman (27. Juli 2009)

auf den breitenberg zur ostlerhütte.....

2 h hin  30 min Kaffee & Kuchen und 1 h wieder zurück


----------



## britta-ox (27. Juli 2009)

homerjay schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin nächstes Wochenende im Tannheimer Tal, genauer gesagt in Grän, noch genauer in Haldensee. Kennt jemand eine schöne Halbtagestour (3-4h) von dort aus, möglichst mit einfachen Trails.
> 
> Vielen Dank schon im Voraus.


rüber nach Tannheim, hoch aufs Neunerköpfle, Einkehren wenn ihr oben seid, noch ganz hoch, wo die Drachenflieger starten, runter an den Haldensee. Das erste Viertel ist ein Trail, dann Schotter, von dem aber auch immer wieder Trails zum Abkürzen abgehen, die wieder auf den Weg führen. 
Wenn ihr noch Zeit habt, unbedingt noch hoch zum Adlerhorst. Fahrweg hoch und nen tollen Trail runter an den Haldensee.

Gruß Britta


----------



## Rüssel__ (7. August 2009)

Vom Haldensee richtung Tannheim, Tannheim richtung Vilsalpsee und da wo die Schranke kommt (ab da für Autos gesperrt) links hoch zur Usseralpe, von Usseralpe links hoch zum Neunerköpfle (Da kann man schön Einkehren) dann hoch richtung Gipfelkreuz (man fährt praktisch kurz unter dem Gipfelkreuz entlang und lässt dieses auf linker Seite liegen genau da wo die ganzen Gleitschirmflieger starten) und von da geht dann ein kleiner Höhenweg rüber zur oberen Strindenalpe und von da aus kommt man entweder nur noch Bergab direkt an Haldensee oder man fährt von der Strindenalpe noch ein stück weiter zur Gappenfeldalpe und von da aus gibts nen schönen Trail runter an Vilsalpsee und dann wieder gemütlich zurück an Haldensee.....

Grüsse Rüssel

P.S. Ist vielleicht nicht mehr ganz aktuell aber vielleicht zieht es dich ja wieder mal in die Ecke


----------



## Herr Baurat (7. August 2009)

Hi Rüssel, schöne Tour. Und schönes Bike  Aus welchem Material hast du dir die Dämpfer-Abdeckung gemacht? Ist das ein alter Fahrradschlauch oder was?
Schöne Grüße... Heiko


----------



## Rüssel__ (8. August 2009)

Herr Baurat schrieb:


> Hi Rüssel, schöne Tour. Und schönes Bike  Aus welchem Material hast du dir die Dämpfer-Abdeckung gemacht? Ist das ein alter Fahrradschlauch oder was?


Hi.
Die Tour ist nicht so wild, die nehmen wir öfters als Feierabendrunde zum Kondition pushen aber ist ne schöne Gegend da oben.

Bike kommt diese Saison weg, leiste mir jetzt endlich mein Traumbike

Die Dämpferabdeckung ist kein Fahrradschlauch ist so ein Gummifetzen der bei uns im Geschäft für den Abfall bestimmt war.
Aber die meisten nehmen nen Fahrradschlauch Funktion ist bestimmt die selbe.

Ich hab den Gummilappen bevorzugt weil der breiter ist als ein Fahrradschlauch und ich den um den ganzen Dämpfer rumgebracht hab und wenn ich mal schmieren oder putzen muss wird der Lappen einfach schnell nach oben geklappt.....

Ist ne ganz gute Lösung so....

Grüsse Rüssel


----------



## wildermarkus (5. April 2010)

Hol das mal wieder hoch!

@ Rüssel

Die Tour will ich dieses Jahr noch machen.
Wo genau geht der Trail den an der Gappenfeldalpe los?
Ist das der Weg 34 aus der Karte?
Wieviele KM sind das denn?
Ist das viel Waldautobahn?

Nimmt die Vogelhornbahn auch Bikes mit?
Lohnt sich der Weg von der Gappenfeldalpe rüber zur Landsbergerhütte und dann runter zum Vilsalpsee?

Fragen über Fragen

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Rüssel__ (8. April 2010)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> Hol das mal wieder hoch!
> 
> @ Rüssel
> 
> ...



Hi.

Der kleine Trail von der Gappenfeld zum Vilsalpsee ist nicht so lang.

Frag am besten den Wirt von der Gappenfeld der sagt dir wo der Weg nach unten geht.
Aber da sollte es ein paar Tage schön sein sonst ist der Trail kaum fahrbar vor lauter Schlamm.
Ich bin von der Gappenfeld erst ein stück über Wiese dann bin ich irgenwie durch n Wald durch und bin dann direkt in so nem Steinbruch in der Nähe vom Vilsalpsee rausgekommen.

Ob die Hornbahn auch Bike´s mitnimmt kann ich dir nicht sagen, denn wie geasgt wir fahren das immer hoch weil´s einfach auch ne schöne Gegend und das ganze toll zu radeln ist.

Den Weg von der Gappenfeld zur Landsberger Hütte will ich heuer auch mal fahren und von da aus über den Traualpsee runter zum Vilsalpsee.
Wobei manche sagen, das es mit dem Bike nicht möglich ist ausser man trägt es an manchen stellen (aber das gehört ja zum Biken dazu).

Hoffe konnte dir etwas weiterhelfen

 Rüssel


----------



## wildermarkus (10. April 2010)

Danke Rüssel,

Habe noch was gefunden über den Weg von der Gappenfeldalpe zur Landsbergerhütte!

http://www.tannheimertal.com/index.shtml?mittlereWanderwege

3 Std abstieg am Seil?

Wie lange ist den die Tour ca?Wie von dir beschrieben?

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Rüssel__ (11. April 2010)

Das hört sich nicht gut an mit dem Absstieg von der Landsberger Hütte

Aber wie gesagt ich bin der Meinung hier im Forum schon gelesen zu haben, das diese Tour mit dem Bike schon gemacht wurde.
Finde den Beitrag leider nicht mehr, drum dachten wir uns probieren wir einfach mal aber wie gesagt selbst der Wirt von der Gappenfeld sagte: "mit dem Bike eigentlich nicht machbar"

Zur Zeitangabe: Ich glaub da müsst ich Lügen wenn ich dir jetzt ne Zeit schreib. Aber ich denk so in 3 Stunden ist alles erledigt aber nagel mich nicht dran fest.

Wir starten immer in Zöblen, ist eine Ortschaft vor Tannheim. Da gibts nen großen Parkplatz der nix kostet (einfach am Ortsanfang direkt an dem Sportgeschäft rechts reinfahren). Von da aus gehts gleich den Berg hoch glaub richtung Stuibentalalpe oder so und dann geht ein schöner Höhenweg nach Tannheim und von da aus dann wie oben schon beschrieben erst hoch zur Usseralpe dann rüber zum Neunerköpfle dann weiter zur Gappenfeld.

Oder eine Ortschaft weiter vom Haldensee aus kann man auch ein paar schöne Touren machen z.B. Gränder Ödenalpe und über die Krinnenalpe wieder zurück ins Tal oder rauf zur Edenbachalpe weiter zur unteren Strindenalpe weiter zur oberen Strindenalpe und weiter zur Gappenfeld. Und wenn du die Tour über s  Neunerköpfle machst da fährst ja den kleinen Höhenweg (vom Neunerköpfle zur Gappenfeld) und der kommt kurz über der Oberen Strindenalpe raus) das heisst du könntest von da aus runter zum Haldensee und dann wieder zurück nach Zöblen.

Und wenn du schon da bist auf Deutscher Seite gäb´s noch ne schöne Tour ins Rettenschwanger Tal von Hindelang aus (Da ist auch gleich ein kleiner Bikepark mit Lift sollte dich sowas interessieren)

Hoffe das war jetzt nicht zuviel auf einmal

 Rüssel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildermarkus (11. April 2010)

Danke

In und um Hindelang war ich schon ein paar mal.

Dann mußt aber unbedingt berichten ob es zur Landsberger Hütte wirklich so schlimm ist!
Werde mich auch melden wie mir die Tour gefallen hat.
Danke für den Tip mit dem umsonst Parkplatz.

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Johann3s (17. August 2010)

Hey, 

ist jemand schon mal den "Meraner Steig", Weg Nr. 13, gefahren und kann Infos über Fahrbarkeit geben? Von der Krinnenalpe nach Rauth runter.

Grüße 
Johannes


----------



## Rüssel__ (17. August 2010)

Johann3s schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ist jemand schon mal den "Meraner Steig", Weg Nr. 13, gefahren und kann Infos über Fahrbarkeit geben? Von der Krinnenalpe nach Rauth runter.
> 
> ...



Hi.

Ne bin ich bis jetzt noch nicht gefahren weil ich immer dachte das da nur der Weg wieder zurück an Haldensee geht.......aber hab grad mal auf die Karte geschaut und tatsächlich ist der Weg bisher an mir vorbeigegangen.....

Aber wenn s Wetter morgen trocken ist, dann werd ich den mal angehen und Meldung machen.....

Rüssel


----------



## Rüssel__ (18. August 2010)

Johann3s schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ist jemand schon mal den "Meraner Steig", Weg Nr. 13, gefahren und kann Infos über Fahrbarkeit geben? Von der Krinnenalpe nach Rauth runter.
> 
> ...



Hi.

So heute hab ich mir mal den Meraner Staig angeschaut....

Also das "erste drittel" ist ein Kiesweg, teilweise etwas groberer Schotter und sieht so aus:

















und der Rest nach Rauth runter ist ein ganz normaler Forstweg (den Spuren  nach wird dieser auch mit Auto´s genutzt).
Alles in allem eigentlich ganz nett zu fahren.

Solltest du fahrtechnisch etwas mehr wollen, (wenn du von der Krinnenalpe richtung Rauth fährst kommst du mal an nem Gatter vorbei und von da gerechnet nach ca.700-800 meter geht links ein Fußpfad richtung Rauth) da hast ein bißchen mehr Spaß und der Fußpfad ist laut meiner Karte auch der Weg Nr.13 nachdem du gefragt hast......

Rüssel


----------



## Johann3s (19. August 2010)

Hey Rüssel,

genial! Danke dir fürs nachgucken und für den Tipp. Jetzt kann ich nur hoffen, dass ichs demnächst noch schaff dort zu fahren  

btw. weil wir gerade über wege nach rauth runter reden. Die untere hälfte des Enziansteiges macht laune. oben ist es sehr steil und hinterrad versetzten muss man können. nur am rande vll ist das schon bekannt. 
bilder auf wunsch. 

nochmals danke. 
Grüße


----------



## wildermarkus (30. Juni 2011)

@ Rüssel

Welche Tour war das denn?

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/924436

Gruß

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krausmann (30. Juni 2011)

würde mich au interessieren...


----------



## Rüssel__ (30. Juni 2011)

@ wilder markus und krausmann ihr habt PN

Rüssel


----------



## Krausmann (30. Juni 2011)

vielen dank noch einmal


----------



## Rüssel__ (1. Juli 2011)

Kein Thema......Viel Spaß dabei

Rüssel


----------



## wildermarkus (2. Juli 2011)

Danke Danke


----------



## Rüssel__ (2. Juli 2011)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> Danke Danke



Kein Thema, auch Dir viel Spaß solltest Du die Runde in Angriff nehmen

Rüssel


----------



## kamikater (2. Juli 2011)

@Rüssel: Könntest du mir bitte auch nähere Angaben zu der Tour machen. Die Bilder sehen ja spitzenmäßig aus


----------



## dieterAschmitz (23. Juli 2011)

@ all

Hallo, ich hänge mich hier einmal mit einer Bitte hintendrauf.

1: Gerne würde ich auch ein paar Tourenvorschläge (bestenfalls als GPS Track) von euch bekommen.
Gedacht habe ich so an 1000 - 1500 Hm - S1 - bis max S3
Mein Standort ist Tannheim. Vor Ort v. 28.8 - 5.9

2: Gibt es im Umfeld einen "ordentlichen" Bike Verleih??
Fully /  120mm / < 12 Kg

Liebe Grüße und  an alle Helfer 

Dieter


----------



## Rüssel__ (7. August 2011)

Gestern bei relativ schönem Wetter wieder mal im Tannheimer Tal gewesen  und raus kam ein ganzer Tag nur Trail´s fahren

Aber den Aufstieg / die  Aufstiege muss man sich auch erkämpfen.......

Ganz oben angekommen, tolle Aussicht:














Dann Bergab richtig tolle Trail´s:

































War ne Tour so viel S2 einiges an S3 ein paar Stellen noch schwieriger....von den noch schwereren Stellen hab ich keine Bilder da war ich immer mit Fahrrad suchen - aufheben - hochtragen und nochmal probieren beschäftigt und Foto war sicherheitshalber im Rucksack

Rüssel


----------



## dieterAschmitz (7. August 2011)

Alle Achtung - dat sieht ja mal ganz genial aus....
Das mit dem Bike suchen weil ich runter gefallen bin werde ich bestimmt schaffen - beim gesamten rest s3-s3+ bin ich aber da nicht so sicher
Gruß
Dieter

PS: evt hast du ja lust mich ende des monates mal zu führen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüssel__ (8. August 2011)

@Dieter

Laß einfach mal was hören wenn´s soweit ist.

Wenn ich Zeit hab (die ist aber momentan sehr begrenzt) könn mer auf jeden Fall was fahren, das werden wir schon hinbekommen.

Wieviel seit ihr denn und wie schwer darf´s werden??

Rüssel


----------



## dieterAschmitz (8. August 2011)

@ Rüssel
Klasse - wäre schön wenns irgendwie paßt.
"Wir" sind - *ich *alleine 
So um 1000 Hm mit S1-2 und je nachdem s 3 geht schon - wenns nicht klappt... liegt dann an meinem leihbike - ich kann da nix dafür wenn ich runter falle 

Gruß
Dieter 
PS und  geht dann an dem Tag gerne auf mich


----------



## Rüssel__ (8. August 2011)

dieterAschmitz schrieb:


> PS und  geht dann an dem Tag gerne auf mich



Wär ja noch schöner....bin ja selber froh um jeden Tag wo ich in den Bergen verbringen kann

Ich denk die Landsberger Hüttentour ist auf jeden Fall schon mal in der engeren Auswahl......

Rüssel


----------



## dieterAschmitz (8. August 2011)

Hi Rüssel,
da + bestehe ich dann einfach drauf 
Wäre denn ein Trip in der Woche für dich machbar?
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Rüssel__ (9. August 2011)

Kann ich erst ganz kurzfristig sagen, je nachdem wie´s mit der Arbeit ist....
Aber wird schon klappen

Rüssel


----------



## dieterAschmitz (9. August 2011)

Hallo Rüssel,
so machen wir es.
Wäre ja toll wenns paßt.
Ich meld mich einfach vorher noch mal per PM inkl. Handy - dann schaun wir mal wie das Wetter und die Lust ist.
Scheinbar bekomme ich ein ordentliches Simplon Lexx geliehen - dann liegts zumindst nicht am schlechten Material 
Bis die Tage
Gruß 
Dieter


----------



## Rüssel__ (10. August 2011)

dieterAschmitz schrieb:


> Scheinbar bekomme ich ein ordentliches Simplon Lexx geliehen - dann liegts zumindst nicht am schlechten Material
> 
> Dieter



Pssssst, nicht so laut, immer gut wenn man schlechte Fahrtechnik auf´s Bike schieben kann


----------



## Rüssel__ (14. August 2011)

Heut wieder mal ein wenig im Tannheimer Tal rumgeirrt.


----------



## kamikater (14. August 2011)

Kannst du die Tour etwas näher beschreiben oder hast du einen GPS-Track?

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dieterAschmitz (14. August 2011)

Hi Rüssel - ein wenig fahren sollte man da ja schon können oder 
wir hatten nur in der Eifel Regen  
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Rüssel__ (14. August 2011)

dieterAschmitz schrieb:


> Hi Rüssel - ein wenig fahren sollte man da ja schon können oder
> wir hatten nur in der Eifel Regen
> Gruß
> Dieter



Das sind jetzt nur die Bilder von den gut fahrbaren sachen, da waren noch viel schlimmere dabei (aber die schlecht fahrbaren waren nur im oberen Teil der rest war mit ein bißchen Technik gut fahrbar).

Bei den schweren Sachen hätten sich glaub die gefreut die S3 ganz sicher fahren und spaß an S4 hätten.
Bin ehrlich ich hab die sachen nicht mal probiert  (obwohl ich eigentlich schon mutig bin aber wenn man die verkackt gehts teilw. noch ein gutes Stück bergab und da hatte ich keine Lust drauf, zumal ich bei sowas immer alleine bin).

@Kamikater.

Das war diesmal keine Tour, ich hab mir aus der Karte ein paar Wege rausgesucht und hab einfach mal geschaut was mich da so alles erwartet der Trail war aber echt super
Hab allerdings heut das Rad bestimmt gleich lang auf m Rücken gehabt (Bergauf wie Bergab) wie ich gefahren bin und das ist ja auch nicht jedermanns sache.
Mal schauen ob man das irgendwie in ne Tour einbinden kann, man könnte es mit der Tour "von meinen letzten Bilder" kombinieren aber da ist dann bestimmt ein ganzer Tag dafür nötig und s Rad muss sehr viel getragen werden...


----------



## dieterAschmitz (14. August 2011)

_bei sowas immer alleine bin..._

jau - das kenne ich - ich habe auch immer die horrorvorstellung daß mich keiner findet wenn ich mich mal zu einer bodenprobe ermutigen lasse
ich bin mal im öschiland mit 65 in einen KUHDRAHT gefahren, den hatte ein schlauer bauer über den weg gespannt damit die tierchen nicht auf den weg laufen
da lag ich dann mit loch im kopf 20 minuten im dreck
gott sei dank hatte der bauer mich da vorher runter fahren sehen und sich das schon so ausgemahlt wie es kommen sollte
aber bis der dann mit traktor um den hügel rum bei mir war war ich schon ganz blas um die nase
rad 150 meter tiefer helm kaputt - kopf kaputt  - schulter kaputt 
urlaub gelaufen 
seitdem... - lieber schieben als liegen


----------



## Rüssel__ (15. August 2011)

OH oh das hört sich nicht so gut an....

Ja wenn man alleine ist lieber mit Köpfchen fahren und weniger riskieren.

Ich find s super wenn mehrere Leute beisammen sind, finde da traut man sich auch mehr, vor allem wenn andere an schwierigen stellen parat stehen und einen noch etwas halten können sollte mal was schief gehen, nur so kann man sich eigentlich verbessern.


----------



## britta-ox (21. August 2011)

dieterAschmitz schrieb:


> Wäre denn ein Trip in der Woche für dich machbar?
> Gruß
> Dieter


Hi Rüssel, hi Dieter,

dürfte ich mich euch anschließen, so es denn klappt?

Alternativ oder zusätzlich könnt ich auch noch 1 Tag unter der Woche guiden.

Gruß Britta


----------



## Rüssel__ (22. August 2011)

Also von mir aus gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dieterAschmitz (22. August 2011)

Hi Britta - gerne, 
dann hab ich 2 die windschatten bieten "könnten" )
ich habe das bike mal für mi 31.8 und do 1.9 am start
der 1.9. wäre mir lieber - dann kann ich mir das leihbike noch ein wenig verschrauben...
mehr als 1 tag schaffe ich aber eh nicht 
bin gestern LETZTER bei 75 km rad am ring bei den opas geworden 
na ja - mein sohn hatte in runde 3 ein paar fette krämpfe, konnte ich dann mal physio spielen

gruß dieter

ps: die details können wir ja denn dann klären


----------



## britta-ox (22. August 2011)

Fein. Ich freu mich schon. Hoffentlich hält das Wetter.

MI o DO geht beides bei mir. FR wird immer nicht so gern gesehen.

Bis dann.

Gruß Britta


----------



## dieterAschmitz (25. August 2011)

@ britta und @ rüssel

liebe mitturner, habe euch mal meine mobil nummer ge-ihhhhhmailt

wäre ja schön wenn es in der nächste woche klappt

bin ab sonntag nur noch über mobil und das forum erreichbar

sieht ja im moment für dienstag mittwoch trocken aus, schau mer mal



schönes wochende 

dieter


----------



## dieterAschmitz (27. August 2011)

@ britta & rüssel 

das wetter 

http://www.wetter.info/wetter-deutschland/bayern/wetter-pfronten/17750846,tab=5

sieht eher nach mittwoch aus - oder??


----------



## wildermarkus (4. September 2011)

Gibt´s Bilder von der Tour?

Gruß


----------



## Rüssel__ (4. September 2011)

Also ich war nicht dabei, bin denen zwar noch entgegengefahren / entgegengetragen, haben uns aber irgendwie um ein paar Minuten nur verfehlt.

Die sind die gleiche Tour gefahren wie in meinem Album "Trailrunde Tannheimer Tal"......

Aber ich warte auch noch auf Fotos...

@Britta und Dieter.......Fotos??


----------



## britta-ox (4. September 2011)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Aber ich warte auch noch auf Fotos...


Ich auch ;-)

Also, ich war zwar dabei, aber leider ohne Foto. Es war aber glücklicherweise noch kurzentschlossen ein Kumpel meiner Radgruppe mitsamt Foto mit, der hier nicht angemeldet ist. Also kriegt ihr die gewünschten Fotos noch.

Soviel schon mal vorweg:  es war ein super Tag, mit ausgesprochen netten und entspannten Leuten, die sich weder berghoch noch -runter schrecken ließen
Hat Riesenspaß gemacht!!!!

Die Tour bist zur Gappenfeldalp bin ich schon oft gefahren, allerdings ab da immer zum Haldensee runter, nachdem auf Nachfrage bei entgegenkommenden Wanderern immer derselbe Kommentar kam: unfahrbar... Klettersteig dabei...
Hatte das dann abgehakt, bis Rüssel mit seinen Fotos hier auftauchte, da entstand dann der Beschluss, das unbedingt doch mal zu probieren. Mangels geeignetem Opfer, fand das aber bist MI nicht statt, denn allein fahr ich unbekannte, schwierige Trails grundsätzlich nicht.

Als wir dann nach der Gappenfeldalp das letzte Stück hoch tragend klettern mussten und alle entgegenkommenden Wanderer(es waren nicht wenig...) nur den Kopf schüttelten und uns für verrückt erklärten, es ginge runter genauso weiter, begann ich ja langsam am Sinn des Unternehmens zu zweifeln...
Aber schon das erste Stück nach dem Gipfel war fahrbar, soweit wir den Trail einsehen konnten. Zwischendrin dann immer wieder mal kurz absteigen. Aber schon bald lag der Traualpsee wunderschön unter uns, Hammer. Eigentlich ging es immer so weiter, bis vor dem Traualpsee, da kam dann tatsächlich mal ein Stück, wo der Abstieg mit Drahtseil gesichert war. Ging aber auch da gut runter zu schieben, man musste an keiner Stelle das bike mit 1 Hand tragen und sich am Seil sichern, also auch ok, zumal das max. 10 min war, dann konnt man wieder fahren.
Nach der Traualp war fast alles fahrbar, bis auf ein paar Spitzkehren, die mir zu heikel waren.

Fazit: auch wenn ich bergab öfter mal abgestiegen bin, es hat super Spaß gemacht!!!!!

Danke @Achim für den super Trailtipp. Schade, dass wir uns verpasst haben!

Danke @Dieter, dass du Mitfahrer gesucht hast und total entspannt und ohne zu klagen gemeistert hast, was so alles kam. Großes Kompliment für deinen Willen bergauf und deine Fahrkünste bergab
Gern mal wieder


----------



## dieterAschmitz (8. September 2011)

@ Britta und @ Rüssel

bin wieder heil zu hause gelandet...

und nun folgt die androhung von tatsachen 

ich komme wieder  


und zwar wahrscheinlich zwischen 25 und 30 oktober

evt paß da ja dann noch mal was

gruß

Dieter

PS: @ britta - könntest du mal wegen der bilder und tourendaten beim "kollegen" mit dem hardtail für mich nachhören??


----------



## britta-ox (8. September 2011)

dieterAschmitz schrieb:


> ich komme wieder
> 
> 
> 
> PS: @ britta - könntest du mal wegen der bilder und tourendaten beim "kollegen" mit dem hardtail für mich nachhören??


Cool!
Du stehst wohl auf Schmerzen

Freu mich! 
Klar, wenn du mich nochmal mitnimmst, bin ich gerne wieder dabei.

Wegen Bilder & tourdaten: Leider hat es mir diesen Dienstag nicht ins Training gereicht. Ich denke, Edwin hatte die CD mit den Bildern dabei. Aber ich schreib ihm nochmal. Deine mailadresse hab ich ihm geschickt.

LG Britta


----------



## britta-ox (12. September 2011)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Aber ich warte auch noch auf Fotos...
> 
> @Britta und Dieter.......Fotos??


So, die Warterei ist vorbei

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/41300

LG Britta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dieterAschmitz (13. September 2011)

COOOOOOOOL 

dann auf ein neues - vielleicht ja schon bald

und DANKE an den edlen FOTOSPENDER


----------



## damage0099 (13. September 2011)

Wenn es etwas kniffliger sein soll, von der Gappenfeldalpe runter (unten kommt man kurz vor dem Vilsalpsee raus), der obere Teil ist teils sehr technisch.
Jedoch würd ich nur runter, wenn es trocken ist...


----------



## Rüssel__ (13. September 2011)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Wenn es etwas kniffliger sein soll, von der Gappenfeldalpe runter (unten kommt man kurz vor dem Vilsalpsee raus), der obere Teil ist teils sehr technisch.
> Jedoch würd ich nur runter, wenn es trocken ist...



Aber das ist halt landschaftlich nicht annähernd so schön.....


@Dieter und Britta

schaut nach nem schönen Tag aus den ihr da hattet und schon wieder muss ich mich ärgern


----------



## damage0099 (13. September 2011)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Aber das ist halt landschaftlich nicht annähernd so schön.....



Das stimmt. Aber nur 1x hoch + runter wäre mir zuwenig.
Einmal Landsberger Hütte runter, wg. der Aussicht, einmal die Gappenfeldalpe....


----------



## yoKo_ (13. September 2011)

aus reiner neugierde: wie lang war eure runde und wieviel Hm hatte sie (ca) ?

und: weil auch vom rettenschwanger tal (hindelang) die rede war, war von euch schonmal jemand weiter als bis zur wank hütte? bzw gibt es danach noch befahrbares?


----------



## Rüssel__ (13. September 2011)

yoKo_ schrieb:


> aus reiner neugierde: wie lang war eure runde und wieviel Hm hatte sie (ca) ?
> 
> und: weil auch vom rettenschwanger tal (hindelang) die rede war, war von euch schonmal jemand weiter als bis zur wank hütte? bzw gibt es danach noch befahrbares?



Also weiter war ich auch noch nicht....laut Karte hast du eigentlich nur die möglichkeit weiter hoch zum oberen Gaißalpsee dann runter zur Gaißalpe oder vom oberen Gaißalpsee rüber richtung Nebelhornbahn und dann wieder runter ins Tal, aber keine Ahnung wie s da oben aussieht......

@damage:

Bist du schon mal von Gappenfeld weiter zur Schochenspitze (also richtung LH) und dann den 426 richtung klein Meran?? Das wär so mein nächstes Vorhaben und von klein Meran dann über den Meranersteig hoch zur Krinnenalpe und da dann auf direktem Weg wieder runter...wär denk ich auch ne nette Runde


----------



## yoKo_ (13. September 2011)

jup, das sind auch meine (bisherigen) informationen, bis zum nebelhorn wären es von da aus ~3 std zu laufen.. war gestern bis zur wank hütte und dann etwas enttäuscht das es nicht weiterging






sorry fürs offtopic


----------



## Rüssel__ (13. September 2011)

Ja das ist etwas schade das man da keine schöne Runde drehen kann.

Du hättest am runterweg noch den Jägersteig fahren können dann wär wenigstens noch n kleines "Trailfeeling" dabei gewesen.

Aber schau einfach mal nach Tannheim da gibts auch schöne sachen alternativ noch Oberstdorf (Fellhorn) oder Kleinwalsertal


----------



## yoKo_ (13. September 2011)

ja, den jägersteig nehme ich bei der "runde" immer mit, ansonsten wäre das ganz für die katz gewesen..
für die tannheimer gegend werde ich mir die tage mal kartenmaterial besorgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (13. September 2011)

Rüssel schrieb:


> @damage:
> 
> Bist du schon mal von Gappenfeld weiter zur Schochenspitze (also richtung LH) und dann den 426 richtung klein Meran?? Das wär so mein nächstes Vorhaben und von klein Meran dann über den Meranersteig hoch zur Krinnenalpe und da dann auf direktem Weg wieder runter...wär denk ich auch ne nette Runde



Also Krinnenalpe bin ich schon hoch, dann aber (bischen versackt  ) und rechts rum weiter, einige km...danach wieder ein Stück zurück und irgendwo runter.
Von der Krinnenalpe nach Klein-Meran wollte ich ursprünglich auch, das Wetter schlug jedoch um, und wir brachen den Kurztripp ab.

Das möchte ich jedoch noch nachholen...darfst gerne vorfahren 

Und einem muß ich auch zustimmen: Ein richtiges Bike-Paradies ist das Tannheimer Tal leider nicht. Viele unfahrbare Abschnitte...
Dafür sehr viele bewirtete Hütten, die einen entschädigen


----------



## wildermarkus (13. September 2011)

Schönen Tag habt ihr da gehabt!!

Huh 

Und ich hab keine Zeit

Gruß


----------



## Rüssel__ (13. September 2011)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Von der Krinnenalpe nach Klein-Meran wollte ich ursprünglich auch, das Wetter schlug jedoch um, und wir brachen den Kurztripp ab.



Das bin ich schon gefahren, nicht besonders spektakulär....

Mich würde halt der Weg Schochenspitze - klein Meran interessieren...nah mal schauen vielleicht schaff ich den heuer noch


----------



## zeph (20. September 2011)

yoKo_ schrieb:


> aus reiner neugierde: wie lang war eure runde und wieviel Hm hatte sie (ca) ?
> 
> und: weil auch vom rettenschwanger tal (hindelang) die rede war, war von euch schonmal jemand weiter als bis zur wank hütte? bzw gibt es danach noch befahrbares?



hab mal versucht die tour zu fahren http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.8120.html allerdings hab ich irgendwie den querfeldein einstieg zum sonnenkopf nicht gefunden und bin auf den beschilderten wanderweg geraten. der wurde dann bald so steil, dass ich das bike nicht mal mehr tragen konnte und ich abbrechen musste.


----------



## yoKo_ (20. September 2011)

sieht gut aus die runde, werde ich morgen direkt probieren ob ich mehr glück habe als du, danke für den link/tipp 

bin am freitag ne kurzversion davon gefahren, in imberg hoch und dann über den straussbergsattel ins retterschwanger tal das war ganz nett und mittlerweile durch wegausbesserungen auch nach nem regentag noch gut befahrbar


----------



## Rüssel__ (20. September 2011)

Bist du über s Imberger Horn zum Strausbergsattel oder über die Strausbergalpe?? 
Ist das technisch eher schwierig??

Wie kommt man denn vom Rettenschwanger Tal auf den Sonnenkopf?? Über die Falkenalpe / Schnippenkopf??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeph (20. September 2011)

gute frage, jedenfalls nicht über den wanderweg der recht weit oben rechts abzweigt. ich bin auch die breiten forstwege abgefahren, die sich immerwieder verästeln, konnte den einstieg aber nicht finden, auch wenn der beschriebene weg wohl irgendwo da lang geht...


----------



## Rüssel__ (21. September 2011)

Ich glaub wenn das Wetter nochmal mitspielt werd ich da mal schauen.....

Nur eben der Weg auf den Sonnenkopf macht mir etwas schmerzen, denn das ist auf meiner Karte alles gepunktet und wahrscheinlich nicht einfach...nah ja mal schauen.

Vom Sonnenkopf runter sind ein paar schöne Wege eingezeichnet, mal schauen was mich da erwartet


----------



## yoKo_ (22. September 2011)

ursprünglich wollte ich über die straussbergalpe, da saßen aber soviele leuten draußen und als ich auf dem schild "radfahren untersagt" gelesen habe wollte ichs nicht drauf ankommen lassen. hab umgedreht und dann dann den tobel runter/andere seite wieder rauf richtung sonthofer hof und von da aus die straße weiter richtung altstädter hof, da allerdings nich abgebogen sondern weiter soweit alles befahrbar, wobei die letzten ~20m recht steil sind..
von da aus kannste dann weiter richtung imberger horn oder eben runter ins retterschwanger tal, die abfahrt ist mittlerweile ziemlich cool (viele treppenstufen) allerdings bei/nach regentagen schmierig..

auf meiner karte ist auch kein weg aus dem tal zum sonnenkopf eingezeichnet, allerdings vom straußbergsattel aus.. laut karte "wanderweg"


----------



## Deleted35614 (30. September 2011)

Ich kenne den Weg, ist aber streng geheim


----------



## zeph (1. Oktober 2011)

hilfreich?


----------



## Rüssel__ (1. Oktober 2011)

zeph schrieb:


> hilfreich?



Würd ich so nicht sehen.

Manchmal ist es nicht verkehrt die feinen Weglein alle nicht öffentlich zu posten.....

Wenn s einen wirklich interessiert dann halt auch mal ne Karte nehmen und einfach ausprobieren

Ich schreib hier zwar auch die eine oder andere Tour rein, aber die richtig feinen Trail´s werde ich auch nicht hier veröffentlichen  (klar unter Freunden wird auch jede Tour weitergegeben oder vielleicht mal über PN oder bei ner gemeinsamen Tour), je nachdem. 

Denn je weniger das wissen "es gibt auch genug Rüpel unter den Biker" dest länger haben auch wir Spaß an den Trails....



P.s Der Rüpel war jetzt nicht auf Dich bezogen, nicht falsch verstsehen


----------



## zeph (1. Oktober 2011)

versteh mich nicht falsch, aber es ging hier soweit ich sehen konnte um einen öffentlichen GPS track. ich habe nur kein GPS, sonst hätte ich den weg auch gefunden. es ging hier nicht darum, dass man allgemein seine geheimtipps für sich behalten sollte/ darf. daher war der hinweis auf geheimhaltung nicht gerade effektiv, da nicht geheim  das mit der karte ist, denke ich, selbstverständlich, wenn man neue touren sucht


----------



## Rüssel__ (1. Oktober 2011)

zeph schrieb:


> versteh mich nicht falsch, aber es ging hier soweit ich sehen konnte um einen öffentlichen GPS track. ich habe nur kein GPS, sonst hätte ich den weg auch gefunden. es ging hier nicht darum, dass man allgemein seine geheimtipps für sich behalten sollte/ darf. daher war der hinweis auf geheimhaltung nicht gerade effektiv, da nicht geheim  das mit der karte ist, denke ich, selbstverständlich, wenn man neue touren sucht



Sorry, mein Fehler.

Mein Post hätte in ein anderes "Tourenforum" gehört und nicht hierher...

So geht´s halt wenn man mehreres gleichzeitig liest und antwortet.

Hier gehts ja wie Du schreibst um ein GPS Track und ausserdem, den Weg wo wir da suchen ist ja eh Bergauf und hat nichts mit nem Bergabtrail zu tun.

Sorry nochmal für das Mißverständnis


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. Oktober 2011)

Hier ging es doch um Touren im Tannheimertal, nicht im Retterschwangertal!

Man sollte sich nicht auf GPS Daten aus dem Internet verlassen, sondern einfach mit der Karte in der Hand starten und die Wege selber versuchen.
Und das veröffentlichen im Internet, ist in dieser Gegend immer noch der verkehrte Weg, als Biker wird man da Hinten immer noch schief angeschaut oder sogar angemault.


----------



## damage0099 (16. Juli 2012)

*ausgrab*
Bin am 08.08. in Tannheim.
Zufällig jemand dort unterwegs, um ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildermarkus (22. Juli 2012)

Schönes Video

Leider ohne Bike

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyPdHO3IdkY&feature=related"]AllgÃ¤uwanderungen (1)  Tannheimer Tal / Landsberger HÃ¼tte      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Rüssel__ (22. Juli 2012)

Ja, ist landschaftlich wirklich ne schöne Tour, das stimmt


----------



## damage0099 (3. August 2012)

Ist immer noch keiner am Mittwoch, 08.08. im Tannheimer Tal unterwegs?
Würde ungern wieder alleine los


----------



## damage0099 (10. August 2012)

Wer war denn gestern, 09.08.2012 im Tannheimer Tal biken?
Sah ein Alva von der Bad Kissinger Hütte runter nach Grän donnern
Waren 2 Jungs, technisch super drauf
Ich hoffe, wir kriegen hier noch ein paar Fotos von der Tour zu sehen....


----------



## Krausmann (17. Oktober 2012)

ich versuch mich freitag in der früh mal nochmal an der pontenüberschreitung hoffentlich mit gutem wetter und nen tollen sonnenaufgang am gipfel


----------



## damage0099 (17. Oktober 2012)

Ponten   Viel Spaß!!!!


----------



## Krausmann (26. Oktober 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/54029?sort=date&direction=asc hier ein paar Bilder von letzter Woche aufn Ponten...


----------



## damage0099 (26. Oktober 2012)

Schön


----------



## britta-ox (26. Oktober 2012)

Upps, kannst du nachts nicht schlafen?

Der Trail sieht gut aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krausmann (26. Oktober 2012)

haha doch schlafen kann ich eigentlich schon... aber ich wollte mal wieder einen sonnenaufgang auf dem berge erleben und dafür ist zurzeit halt einfach die beste zeit


----------



## damage0099 (26. Oktober 2012)

Der Trail runterwärts ist ein traumhaft


----------



## chorge (3. Juli 2013)

Achtung:
http://www.meinbezirk.at/reutte/chronik/vilsalpsee-droht-riesen-felssturz-d618211.html


----------



## Rüssel__ (3. Juli 2013)

Ach herr je, da bin i ja mal gespannt was daraus wird, sieht ja echt krass aus....

Super, das es hier reingestellt hast


----------



## Trail-Fail (19. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich hänge mich mal an diesen Thread dran.
Ich plane in den nächsten Wochen mal einen Kurztrip ins Tannheimertal und wollte dort 2-3 Touren machen. (Verlängertes Wochendende oder auch unter der Woche (evtl. besser wegen Wandereraufkommen)) - genauere Planung relativ spontan, denn der Wetterbericht sollte auf jeden Fall mitspielen. Evtl. auch Kombination mit Touren im Allgäu oder Zugspitzgebiet...

Ich habe schon ein paar Routen grob im Kopf, unter anderem auch einiges was hier schon angedeutet wurde. Die Sperrung am Visalpsee ist natürlich etwas blöd, aber ich denke es finden sich Alternativen.

Meine Frage ist aber eigentlich die: Hätte jemand generell Lust/Interesse, die ein oder andere Tour gemeinsam zu unternehmen?

Ich bin eher gemütlich unterwegs, es geht um das Erlebnis in der Natur und nicht um die Jagd nach möglichst vielen Höhenmetern. Trotzdem darf auch die ein oder andere Schiebe oder Tragepassage dabei sein, wenn es sich landschaftlich und Trailtechnisch lohnt. Bergauf also gemütlich, bergab möglichst auf Trails bis S2 fahrend, ab S3 nur noch teilweise 
Bei mehrtägigen Trips lege ich auch gerne mal zwischendurch einen Tag ein, bei dem bergauf vorwiegend Lifte benutzt werden.


Also, falls hier jemand Lust auf solche Unternehmungen hat, einfach mal melden. Dann könnte man schauen wie es terminlich hinhaut und mal etwas konkreteres anpeilen.

Grüße


----------



## Bindsteinracer (14. August 2017)

Hallo belebe den Thread mal wieder.Möchte im Herbst no n bissle raus in die Tannheimer,bietet sich mit Familie gut an...
Einer Lust mich zu begleiten!?Näheres kann man ja besprechen.Gruß
PS bin kein Bergsteiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

